# Anonimo 2010 New Model Photo Essays!



## robattopper

We finally have some of the most desired 2010 models under the lights at the photography table and are doing some photo essays over the next few days. We hope you guys find them interesting... The First four photo sets will be... 

1. San Marco Drass (and compare to San Marco 1) 
2. Mark II 2010 Chronograph on a bracelet 
3. Notturnale vs. Mark II Chronograph steel and gold
4. Mark II Nero vs. 2009 Drass (who else is curious what a Nero Lume shot will look like?) 

If anyone wants to see the samples, we will have them through the weekend. If you visit them, please keep in mind that many are not functioning watches and I have been told I won't get them again, if I have any crowns fall off. 

We will just keep adding to this thread rather than do new threads for the different watches.


----------



## jcoat007

Awesome Rob!!!!! Can't wait!!! :-!


----------



## bjferri

Thanks - will keep an eye out!


----------



## robattopper

*San Marco vs. San Marco Drass Photos*

Originally I was fed the wrong information and wrote that the New San Marco Drass was a finish being used to finish the rest of the original San Marco limited edition. It turns out that Italy is starting fresh on the new Drass Watch. Here are photos comparing the two watches under the same lighting conditions.

Here is Mr. Lari's description of the advantages of the Drass finish over the original Ox-pro B finish in the original San Marco.

"first I have to make all three components shiny. Then I need to sandblast it to make a rough finish at a lower pressure. This rough finish is much courser than the finish that we would use for sandblasted steel. Then we apply a treatment. Over the years we've used different treatments, but this treatment is much more resistant to change than the original ox-pro or the ox-pro B that we did on the Dino Zei San Marco. After the treatment we use a special polish to cancel certain effects of the treatment. Then we sandblast it a few more times repeating the same process. The advantage of this Drass solution is that you get a much more consistent result. If we did 100 cases in Ox-Pro or Ox Pro B, we would get varying results and the finish is not as resistant to scratches and wear. If we do 100 cases in Drass, then you can control it to get the same result each time. With Drass I can make the color match each time by controlling the length of treatment and by altering the pressure."


----------



## robattopper

*2010 Mark II Chronograph on Bracelet*


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: San Marco vs. San Marco Drass Photos*

Chocolate dial?????? :-(


----------



## StefB

*Re: San Marco vs. San Marco Drass Photos*



nelsondevicenci said:


> Chocolate dial?????? :-(


Holy s___! I thought I was seeing things.

Rob, please confirm if chocolate.....


----------



## robattopper

*Mark II Chronoscopio Nero vs. 2009 Mark II Chronoscopio Drass*

First question we had while looking at the Nero in person was how will the lume be with the black numerals? In a dark room the Lume is fine and similar to the 2009 model. The Drass finish is similar except the bezel is definately darker. More pictures of this including lume shots tomorrow but here are a few quick ones.

The Nero vs. the 2009 Drass









The Darker Bezel of the Nero (right) is compared to the 2009 Drass Chronoscopio (right


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Mark II Chronoscopio Nero vs. 2009 Mark II Chronoscopio Drass*

I like the new Kodiak strap looks better than the old style, have better finish too.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Rob, the new San Marco is available in black dial or just the chocolate dial?


----------



## jcoat007

Rob,

As always, excellent pics!!!!

The Chronoscopio on bracelet looks amazing!!!! 

The chocolate dial on the San Marco is interesting. Maybe with the lighter drass case the lighter dial is a good match. I would love to see one in person. 

I am still at a loss about the Nero. I don't really understand the dark crystal. Dark sunglasses I understand. They are dark to block out the sun. A watch is something that I want to see clearly. I don't get it. 

In the pictures, the new and old San Marco appear to have the same size hex screws for the strap. Will the proper tool be available to purchase? 

Thanks again Rob!!! Excellent work!!!!


----------



## robattopper

*Re: San Marco vs. San Marco Drass Photos*

One of our good clients was just in the store. Here is a photo of us doing our best to answer the question. Chocolate is a good first word to use, but to be a little more specific we would describe it as a little bit more dark green or olive in indoor light. The possibly anonymous Anonomist walked outside and said it looked just like that outside in full sun.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

As usual pictures are great but sometimes don't do justice. 

For sure is like kind of green. 

By the way nice iPad.


----------



## pjene

Mystery customer revealed 

I spent a fair amount of time looking at the new San Marco at Topper under various indoow lighting conditions, as well as, outdoors in full sun and shade.

At least to me, under indoor lighting, the watch looks like a rich chocolate brown with hints of olive or dark green comming through. The effect tied the brown of the dial to the greenish hands and yellow-greenish hours in a nice way.

Outside in full sun the watch looks like true true brown or milk chocolate color. It appreared proportionately darker in the shade, closer to dark chocolate.

Overall the dial is a little more cluttered than the San Marco's of old, but this is balanced by slightly less contrast between the brown dial (vs. old black) and the other elements of the face. 

IMHO if you wear brown more than black and happen to need a new San Marco, this is just the ticket. |>

That said, I left a deposit. Now if I can just figure out a way to explain it all to the wife


----------



## samanator

nelsondevicenci said:


> As usual pictures are great but sometime don't do justice.
> 
> For sure is like kind of green.
> 
> By the way nice iPad.


Actually it is confirmed as being Chocolate in the sunlight. Other lighting can always vary the color and may be what you are seeing.


----------



## Willith

Wow Rob, thanks for the great pictures. b-) Great macro shots and everything, just some real quality photo work. |>
Like others have mentioned, I was surprised to see a chocolate dial on the SM too. Not really my style, but I know the tobacco dials on Panerai are popular, but if it were me I would have put it on a less iconic model with a more simple dial layout. Missed the mark in my opinion, but opinions are like......everyone has one. ;-)
I really like the new hex head screws and I really wish we could retrofit them on our old watches. Heck I just paid out some pretty good $ for a new set of screws for one of my watches, but would have felt better about paying that much $ for a set of hex head ones. :-d 
The new watches look nice to me as well, but I know there's one watch I'm really waiting to see, the BRONZE MARLIN!  Not a fan of the tinted glass, but it looks better in the new pictures compared to the others I've seen of it. :-!
Thanks again for posting the pictures and I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the 2010 models. :-!


----------



## robattopper

*Chronoscopio Mark II Chronograph Steel & 18kt. Gold*

We will start this one off with a picture of the Nero, 2009 Drass, and Steel & 18kt Gold Chronoscopio Mark II from right to left.


----------



## jcoat007

WOW!!! So many little details in the Steel & 18kt Gold Chronoscopio Mark II. Anonimo really paid attention to the details!!!! So many nuances!!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

jcoat007 said:


> WOW!!! So many little details in the Steel & 18kt Gold Chronoscopio Mark II. Anonimo really paid attention to the details!!!! So many nuances!!!!


Nice combination on Cronoscopio Drass & Gold again chocolate dial?

I really like the detail of the clasp the gold covered logo is a rally nice touch... THinking now to do a goldplated treatment to my clasp for my SS & Gold Polluce.

The Strap looks nice too i think is made of different kind of leather compared to the old Kodiak strap, and for me the inside color is a dirt magnet.


----------



## samanator

I think my favorite thing on the new dials is the "Hancrafted in Firenze". Leaves no question or doubt. That Drass and Gold is amazing. It's rose gold right?


----------



## Firenze

Agree on all counts. The Chronoscopio Drass Gold is a winner, in my opinion.


----------



## StefB

*Re: Chronoscopio Mark II Chronograph Steel & 18kt. Gold*

Would love to see a shot of the gold-Drass (non chrono) special edition Chronoscopio. I assume that has a chocolate dial as well? If so, it might be even nicer, due to the simplicity of the watch.


----------



## EL_Chingon

*Re: Chronoscopio Mark II Chronograph Steel & 18kt. Gold*

Hey Rob, do you have pictures of the new Polluce-Millemteri?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Chronoscopio Mark II Chronograph Steel & 18kt. Gold*



kmroldan said:


> Hey Rob, do you have pictures of the new Polluce-Millemteri?


Just dreaming... Polluce 43.5 or 44 mm


----------



## robattopper

*2010 Marlin Bronze vs. 2008 Steel Marlin*


----------



## robattopper

*2010 MILLEMETRI Polluce Photos*

A few photos of the steel dial and bracelet Millemetri Polluce, as well as the Drass model.


----------



## pjene

*Re: 2010 Marlin Bronze vs. 2008 Steel Marlin*

Hi Rob,

As always great photos. Am I right in thinking the bronze Marlin has a one-piece case and back so that both are cut from the same block of bronze? I thought Anonimo used stainless case backs on their other bronze pieces because of the tendency for bronze to stain. Did you get any feedback from Anonimo on whether they think that will be an issue for this piece?


----------



## jcoat007

Millemetri Polluce is a winner!!!! I love the simplicity and refinement of one of the original Anonimo designs. Then you add that bracelet and it becomes a new watch!!!

I probably need one!!!!


----------



## EL_Chingon

*Re: 2010 MILLEMETRI Polluce Photos*

Very cool, thank you Rob for the pictures. Now I know which Anonimo will be next on my list.:-!


----------



## Willith

Great pictures! :-!
What's the deal with all the brown dials? :-s I really wanted the bronze Marlin until I saw it's a brown dial. :-( It will look like I'm wearing a chocolate watch on my arm, with the bronze aging and the brown dial. Oh well, I guess that means I can keep a little money in savings. ;-)
Like already mentioned I do like the looks of the gold accents on the new models. I'm not really into gold, but it does add a little extra something and dimension to the watches and the clasp on the deployant looks cool too. b-)
Keep up the great work and I'm looking forward to the next installment of pictures for us to enjoy. :-!


----------



## Willith

I forgot to mention that I like the new bronze case back on the Marlin. :-! I guess that blows the theory out of the water that Anonimo has been putting out for years about it irritating the skin, so that's why they couldn't offer a bronze buckle. ;-) So, bring on the bronze buckles! :-d


----------



## jcoat007

Willith said:


> Great pictures! :-!
> What's the deal with all the brown dials? :-s I really wanted the bronze Marlin until I saw it's a brown dial. :-( It will look like I'm wearing a chocolate watch on my arm, with the bronze aging and the brown dial. Oh well, I guess that means I can keep a little money in savings. ;-)
> Like already mentioned I do like the looks of the gold accents on the new models. I'm not really into gold, but it does add a little extra something and dimension to the watches and the clasp on the deployant looks cool too. b-)
> Keep up the great work and I'm looking forward to the next installment of pictures for us to enjoy. :-!


I was thinking the same thing about the brown dials, but I do think the bronze will patina and darken over time. That should break it up a little bit and not be so "chocolate watch" looking. I had no idea they were brown until Rob's pics. Seems to me there should be different dials and black should be one of them. But I guess I could go open my own watch company too!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Firenze

I personally like the chocolate and, even more, the tobacco dials. I think they look great both with bronze and Drass cases. Let me repeat myself: Great job from Anonimo with this new collection!

I still have one begging request: please change the hands used in (too?) many models, such as the San Marco, the Marlin. Find an alternative that looks better integrated with the quality of the case and with the dial. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Firenze said:


> I personally like the chocolate and, even more, the tobacco dials. I think they look great both with bronze and Drass cases. Let me repeat myself: Great job from Anonimo with this new collection!
> 
> I still have one begging request: please change the hands used in (too?) many models, such as the San Marco, the Marlin. Find an alternative that looks better integrated with the quality of the case and with the dial.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


To me, the browns looks really cool. Out of all the other colors besides the black dial, the brown is the best, very different look.

I agree with Firenze, the hands on the San Marcos and the Marlin kill the look for me. just my opinion.


----------



## robattopper

*Notturnale Drass/Gold and a few chocolate comparison shots.*

Here are pictures of the Nottrunale Drass & Gold, as well as few pictures comparing both this watch and the San Marco to a watch that most people have seen that clearly has a chocolate bezel. This watch is a little further along, than when the watch was shown at basel. Note that it the Basel watch wasn't functioning yet, and still had the chronograph sub-dial for hours at 6 o'clock, and had a chronograph second hand. The watch now features a small second hand at 6 and is marked appropriately. Compare the watch to how it appears in this PDF that came out in late March. http://www.anonimousa.com/_gal/_downloads/Notturnale_DrassGold.pdf


----------



## jcoat007

Rob, 

I want to give you kudos for posting up this photo essay. These are the only photos I have seen that truly show the colors of the new dials. The stock photos out there on the net, on the Anonimo website and AD websites (including yours) make it look like the dials are black on the San Marco, Notturnale, Drass Millemetri Polluce, Bronze Marlin and the Chronoscopio Mark II Chronograph Steel & Gold. I would be very surprised if I bought one based on the internet photos and then find out it was not what I was expecting.

Anyway, great job!!! Thanks for the effort? 

p.s. What about the Firenze dual time? What color is the dial on that one? 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## jimyritz

Rob,

Thanks for posting up the professional pics...

Now I just need to find some cash...:think:

Mike


----------



## jcoat007

jimyritz said:


> Rob,
> 
> Thanks for posting up the professional pics...
> 
> Now I just need to find some cash...:think:
> 
> Mike


I read this post and thought you meant _Professionale_ pics. My heart skipped a beat thinking there was a new Professionale model. 

Anyway, nice professional (not Professionale) pics Rob!!!!


----------



## robattopper

This was a very fair criticism of our site. We just finished updating and swapping out dials to make sure that the dials on our site are accurate. As to the firenze dual time, I haven't seen a "production" model yet so I am not sure. It's a good question though.

This is our updated site reflecting the real dial colors.... or our best attempt to do so. It's a work in progress.
http://www.topperjewelers.com/watches/anonimo/new2010



jcoat007 said:


> Rob,
> 
> I want to give you kudos for posting up this photo essay. These are the only photos I have seen that truly show the colors of the new dials. The stock photos out there on the net, on the Anonimo website and AD websites (including yours) make it look like the dials are black on the San Marco, Notturnale, Drass Millemetri Polluce, Bronze Marlin and the Chronoscopio Mark II Chronograph Steel & Gold. I would be very surprised if I bought one based on the internet photos and then find out it was not what I was expecting.
> 
> Anyway, great job!!! Thanks for the effort?
> 
> p.s. What about the Firenze dual time? What color is the dial on that one?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


----------



## StefB

Nice job Rob. The photos on your site are the best reference we have. 

Love the new brown Drass Millimetri Polluce!


----------

